# Mac



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous picture of Mac sunbathing, he's beautiful.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

He is quite the ham.....and lovvvvvvvvves the attention !


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful picture!


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy!!!  He looks so happy!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone ...he is a very happy guy and he had a great weekend to boot !


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

He is one handsome guy! What a beautiful coat. He's a lucky dog to have you for a dad. Glad you two had a great weekend  Many more to ya.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Your Mac is just beautiful!!
Did I miss-how old is he?
My Smooch, Female Golden Retriever, now at the Rainbow Bridge, was a real sunbather! Smooch adored the sun!!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Mac is a very handsome boy!! Carol really knows how to breed those pretty dogs! I have met his brother Bond a few times and I absolutely love him.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

LaylaBauer1718 said:


> What a gorgeous boy!!!  He looks so happy!


I agree! And he looks so huggable!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I watched the video of his commercial. Does he tear up scripts he doesn't think 'are the right part for him' while lounging in his monogrammed smoking jacket and shades? LOL


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Mac is gorgeous, his coat looks so beautiful


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Karen ......he will be 3 in November....


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

@ Riley's mom....Yes I am kinda very partial to Carol's Goldens .... and Bond,Bogie and Piper are doing great on the show circuit this spring....


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Dan .....he was in his Golden Glory....the people were all cooing and fawning over him and the model that worked with him wanted to take him home....of course being a golden he was willing to take all the pressure of being loved on !!!! I was the jealous one !!!! LOL 

P.S. give the kids a belly rubbing, ear scratching ....hug ....oh for you too !!!!! Ha Ha


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He is beautiful! And sure knows how to work it!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*Point Gold*

Mornin Pointgold, LOLOLOLOLOL..... That's what I'm afraid of.... what's he got that I don't got .....hmmmmmm good looks, hair on his head, personality .... plus like you said he knows how to work it .... every time I work it ...it hurts ....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mac'd Dad*

Mac's Dad

Three years old is a good age and I bet Mac's good looks don't go to his head!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Mr. Mac is preparing for his role. No interviews or pictures!! *Paparazzi, get your cameras out of here, now!!!*


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He is so handsome!! He looks so pet-able in this picture! I just want to rub him all over!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Dan....you are correct ...but he's easy ...he can be bought .... a cookie or a pat and a rub will make him put on the John Wayne strut.... LOL

Hugs to Andy too and a few Scooby snacks as well !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

@ Karen.... he really is lot's of fun to be with.... my constant companion !


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

LOLOLOL ....and if you were here he would definitely let you ..... he loves being the recipient of hugs and scratches ....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey, Mac. How ya doin' buddy? You're welcome to come play anytime.

Andy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Mac, I hope the paparazzi are being respectful of your privacy LOL


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

:waveyan and Andy...it's the women that coo and can't walk by without stopping and giving him all the loving.... it's fun and he soaks it up like a sponge .... believe me if we were closer together he would love to go swimming and tennis balling with Andy and your family... it's the Golden way as you well know !!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, very nice, Gary. If you're single, I'll bet you don't mind having a 'chick magnet' like Mac LOL


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How's our little movie star doing?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great Picture !! His coat looks so well taken care of.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*Rob's GRs*



Rob's GRs said:


> Great Picture !! His coat looks so well taken care of.


Thanks but I just keep him as well groomed as I can.... but he is a good boy !


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love seeing Goldens just chilling in the sun...I think it's one of the things they were meant to do...just sit around and be gorgeous to look at.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Mac is gorgeous. Now I just want to see that "movie" with Mac.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of Mac. He's got a gorgeous coat.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What a beautiful coat and handsome boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mac's Dad*

Mac's Dad

I can see why the women "coo!" How old is Mac?


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Mac's Dad
> 
> I can see why the women "coo!" How old is Mac?





Buddy's mom forever said:


> Mac is gorgeous. Now I just want to see that "movie" with Mac.


This is his debut last year.... LOL

How to Use Patento Pet's Dog-e-Walk Trainers - YouTube

:wave:OutWestI love seeing Goldens just chilling in the sun...I think it's one of the things they were meant to do...just sit around and be gorgeous to look at. ..



He does love being out !


:wavey:Karen519*Mac's Dad*

I can see why the women "coo!" How old is Mac?

He will be 3 in November

:wavey:dborgersAw, very nice, Gary. If you're single, I'll bet you don't mind having a 'chick magnet' like Mac LOL

He sure is a conversation started... Ha Ha I am single but it's not me the women want it's him.....:doh: LOLOLOLOL


:wavey:Max's DadWhat a beautiful coat and handsome boy.

Mac says Thank-you

:wave:Jingers momBeautiful pictures of Mac. He's got a gorgeous coat.

I love him to pieces and he is wonderfull too !!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey I saw this "movie", did not know Mac is the leading actor. He is so handsome.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

He is stunning!


----------

